# Mark my words, If Portland gets Vince..



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I will be a truly Blazers bandwagon fan!

I dont know the basketball knowledge *LEVEL* of you guys here so I dont want to waste too much time with you guys unless you guys know something.

When Vince Carter determines, he is the guy that can take the team to promise land. But He wont be able to do it with the presence of Zach. Anyone agrees? Just say yes or no so I know I wont bother to post here with unknowledgables if Vince is a Blazer!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I think I speak for most here when I say... unknowledgable? This is Blazer country. We know our stuff


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

I think that Vince can get along just fine with Zach. Zach commands double teams and he's willing to pass.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'd never thought I'd see the day that John converts to Blazer country here on BBB.net :laugh:


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

yea this forum has some of the most knowledgable posters, with howie, abm, hap, socal blazer fan, and more.....


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> I think that Vince can get along just fine with Zach. Zach commands double teams and he's willing to pass.


Sigh.. It's this type of posts that I dont feel like I want to post here with you guys.

1) His offense is not good enough to be a championship team first option.
2) Play some freaking defense please!


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Oh darn, so you wont grace us with your presence? That's a shame. So everyone has to agree with you first right?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Sigh.. It's this type of posts that I dont feel like I want to post here with you guys.


Then don't. Buh-bye. 



> 1) His offense is not good enough to be a championship team first option.
> 2) Play some freaking defense please!


Zach, or Vince?

barfo


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Zach, Vince, Darius, and Jalen are going to have to have a "Come to Jesus" meeting to determine the pecking order for shots on this team (that's IF the trade goes down). They're all going to want their shots, and they'll tear the team apart if they can't find a way to coexist.

And I, for one, don't think Mo's personality is strong enough to make them "come to Jesus". If this thing goes down, I'm guessing that Mo is among the next to go (after Ruben or Damon - to make minutes for Rose).

PBF


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Sigh.. It's this type of posts that I dont feel like I want to post here with you guys.


Hold on. Give us a few more minutes to huddle. We're trying to decide if we'd like to invite you to join us on our humble little board.

Don't worry, it's looking good. There's even talk of a parade.



> 1) His offense is not good enough to be a championship team first option.
> 2) Play some freaking defense please!


Perhaps Vince can give him some defensive tips, eh? :laugh:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> I will be a truly Blazers bandwagon fan!
> 
> I dont know the basketball knowledge *LEVEL* of you guys here so I dont want to waste too much time with you guys unless you guys know something.
> ...


Just when I think your ego cannot get any bigger, you surprise me.

You are questioning the knowledge of the Blazer fans?

Let me tell you from first hand experience, that they are intelligent.

Homers? Abso-freakin-lutely.

Don't make me bring out the ol' RobyG threads.....

But they are intelligent. 

Except for Minstrel. He is overrrated. I loathe him. He is my arch nemisis, and one day, I will take him down.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SLAM</b>!
> 
> 
> Hold on. Give us a few more minutes to huddle. We're trying to decide if we'd like to invite you to join us on our humble little board.
> ...


lol, with a screename like "SLAM" you talk defense? LMAO, learn fundamental first.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

So some guy living in Asia, rooting for a Canadian team and 14 years younger than me is telling me that ALL about "how it is." Ok. This ought to be good. Go on dude inform me how unknowledgable I am. Tell me how you know the truth and I am just another dumb fan.

Zach Randolph and Vince carter might not get along well. They may hate each other. But don't sit on your high throne....unless you really do have to go potty.......and tell us how it is. Zach isn't a first option kind of player. What he is is a guy that busts his *** down low begging for his pathetic guards to throw him the ball. 

With Carter here whether it's deserving or not teams will have to guard him. leaving easier oportunities for Zach.

Who the **** knows if they can co exist. Certainly not you, certainly not me or any other knowledgable fan on this board. The only people that can tell you are people talking out their ***. 

So shut the hell up.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Mark my words, If Portland gets Vince..*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> Homers? Abso-freakin-lutely.
> 
> Don't make me bring out the ol' RobyG threads.....


I don't think it *is* possible for anyone to look like a homer compared to RobyG. This was the fellow who spent an entire summer railing at this board over how stupid we all were to think Rasheed Wallace was worth more than Tskitzavili and a second round pick.



> Except for Minstrel. He is overrrated. I loathe him. He is my arch nemisis, and one day, I will take him down.


Bring it. If you dare test your kung-fu powers against mine.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Mark my words, If Portland gets Vince..*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think it *is* possible for anyone to look like a homer compared to RobyG. This was the fellow who spent an entire summer railing at this board over how stupid we all were to think Rasheed Wallace was worth more than Tskitzavili and a second round pick.
> ...



IIRC, the arguement was about whether or not you guys could get Rasheed for the #3 pick, to take Carmelo.

Oh....I don't need to bring it. Its already been brought. :grinning:


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>O2K</b>!
> yea this forum has some of the most knowledgable posters, with howie, abm, hap, socal blazer fan, and especially Celtic Pagan, he's the most knowledgeable of all.....


Gee, thanks.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Mark my words, If Portland gets Vince..*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> I don't think it *is* possible for anyone to look like a homer compared to RobyG. This was the fellow who spent an entire summer railing at this board over how stupid we all were to think Rasheed Wallace was worth more than Tskitzavili and a second round pick.


It's pretty easy to make someone look like a homer if you accuse him of saying things he never said.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Mark my words, If Portland gets Vince..*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC, the arguement was about whether or not you guys could get Rasheed for the #3 pick, to take Carmelo.


That was just one of many arguments. He also had a "rebuilding plan" for us that just happened to route a lot of Portland players to Denver.



> Oh....I don't need to bring it. Its already been brought. :grinning:


You better unbring it then. I'd hate to embarrass you. In front of everyone. And John.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

blazer fans oVVn most fans in terms of overall knowledge of the game. 

Zach isn't a first option player, I agree. But he's a great 2nd. Put Vince with him they both can get 20+ per night, and the rest of the team can scrap for shots. Zach would defer to Vince. The thing you seem not to get about Zach, he doesn't need plays called for him to get 20 and 10 every night.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Mark my words, If Portland gets Vince..*



> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> It's pretty easy to make someone look like a homer if you accuse him of saying things he never said.


I was being sarcastic, baby. Don't get so angry at me.

RobyG's rebuilding plan involved shipping Portland's best and most expensive players elsewhere (some to Denever) for very little. Tskitza and Rodney White figured heavily into it.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Mark my words, If Portland gets Vince..*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> That was just one of many arguments. He also had a "rebuilding plan" for us that just happened to route a lot of Portland players to Denver.


I remember. I took part in quite a few of them, as we bravely fought off you savage homers. 




> You better unbring it then. I'd hate to embarrass you. In front of everyone. And John.



NOOOOOOOOO! Not in front of Jon! My life, as I know it, is ruined.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Mark my words, If Portland gets Vince..*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> I remember. I took part in quite a few of them, as we bravely fought off you savage homers.


I've yet to see the team forum that didn't overvalue it's "own players."

This forum is just more savage than most.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Come on guys, we should welcome John.

He's one of the greatest posters on this site.

(Provided you don't take him completely serious... You'll soon realize he's hilarious.)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> blazer fans oVVn most fans in terms of overall knowledge of the game.
> 
> Zach isn't a first option player, I agree. But he's a great 2nd. Put Vince with him they both can get 20+ per night, and the rest of the team can scrap for shots. Zach would defer to Vince. The thing you seem not to get about Zach, he doesn't need plays called for him to get 20 and 10 every night.


holy crap! A tommyboy sighting!

just about 27 hours ago, Schilly and I were talking about you, and blamo...you show up...

so I guess that means FB will be making an appearance soon...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> So some guy living in Asia, rooting for a Canadian team and 14 years younger than me is telling me that ALL about "how it is." Ok. This ought to be good. Go on dude inform me how unknowledgable I am. Tell me how you know the truth and I am just another dumb fan.
> 
> Zach Randolph and Vince carter might not get along well. They may hate each other. But don't sit on your high throne....unless you really do have to go potty.......and tell us how it is. Zach isn't a first option kind of player. What he is is a guy that busts his *** down low begging for his pathetic guards to throw him the ball.
> ...


1) Sorry, I cant imgaine someone telling us by having a screen name as "Medicore MAN" WTF is it first? Telling me that you are nothing but medicore at best.

2) I assume you are 39 years old, I wonder what were you like when you were 25-26? lol, prbably watching Magic Johnson kicked the Blazers out of the playoffs year after year. But thanks Jordan to beat the Blazers in 92 Finals. By the way, I just want to tell you all that my most hated team now is the Blazers.

3) Knowledgeable is knowledeable. You know you either just "get it" or dont. lol, I would give respect to guys at age 40, which some considered the people with that age as "Old A$$!"

4) It's not about the team chemeristy, it's no NBA championship team can win with a poor interior defense, Zach is like Dirk of the Dallas, he is the reason the team is medicore to good, but he is also the reason they will not WIN a championship with them.

5) Good disrespect by saying "Some guy living in ASIA", I remember that one.

6) I love NBA, I want to show my passion to the game, and if someone dislikes that, PM ME!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

> prbably watching Magic Johnson kicked the Blazers out of the playoffs year after year


I can see how you would be worried about our basketball knowledge, particularly with that beautiful statement. BTW - the Blazers only played Michael Jordan once in the postseason.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Lord. I stopped reading the ESPN.com board to get away from crap like this.

Grow up, "John". You're not impressing anyone here.

PBF


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCity9</b>!
> 
> 
> I can see how you would be worried about our basketball knowledge, particularly with that beautiful statement. BTW - the Blazers only played Michael Jordan once in the postseason.




Re-read the quote.

He said Magic Johnson, not Michael Jordan, kicked you guys out year after year. And then you followed up saying "we only met the Bulls once."


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CelticPagan</b>!
> 
> 
> Gee, thanks.


sorry its been hard following the blazers so far, but those were the posters that came to mind, there are many, many intelligent posters on this forum, i think more in this forum than any other forum on this board...... (well except for hiphop forum i love that forum) but still


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> I dont know the basketball knowledge *LEVEL* of you guys here so I dont want to waste too much time with you guys unless you guys know something.


We're the best of the best. If Vince gets traded here you're gonna have a good time posting with the most knowledgeable (sp?) NBA fans in all the land.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> He's one of the greatest posters on this site.


He obviously thinks so. 



> (Provided you don't take him completely serious... You'll soon realize he's hilarious.)


Is that in a laugh-with-him, or laugh-at-him sense?

barfo


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> By the way, I just want to tell you all that my most hated team now is the Blazers.


you know you actually made my day. it's been a while since our team was even relevant enough to be worth hating.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> 1) Sorry, I cant imgaine someone telling us by having a screen name as "Medicore MAN" WTF is it first? Telling me that you are nothing but medicore at best.
> ...




First off this was never about how the Blazers were kicked around in the 80's and 90's. It was about the Blazers with Vince Carter. Then you talk about interior defense. Zach certainly isn't the strongest inside presence in the game, but his center....Theo Ratliff just happens to be. Darius Miles, Ruben Patterson are both very good defensive players.

And I never said I disliked you, although I do now. I think coming onto this board with your obviously limited basketball knowledge and calling us out was just dumb. This board features some very intelligent posters. 

And when I was 25-26 I was working as a cop, married, a father, I believe i was hitting 700 in my coed slow pitch softball league, my bowling average was up to 190ish, I discovered I really liked Malibu rum and pineapple juice, my favorite movie was still "spinal tap", and I was never inclined to talk out of my A$$ about something I didn't know anything about.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> I will be a truly Blazers bandwagon fan!
> 
> I dont know the basketball knowledge *LEVEL* of you guys here so I dont want to waste too much time with you guys unless you guys know something.
> ...


All your base are belong to us!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> He obviously thinks so.


Well, he is at his own level, that is for sure.




> Is that in a laugh-with-him, or laugh-at-him sense?


At him. Most certainly at him.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually, the Magic Johnson and the Lakers only beat us out of the playoffs a few times not "year after year".


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Sadly enough, I'll be joining John as a Blazer fan if this trade goes through. I just hope that you can pull it off and get Jason Kidd as well for a championship run. 

However, I am going to be pissed right off if we don't get a couple prospects out of this deal.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Leave it to John to instill a two page, surely to swell thread dissing the knowledge of Blazer fans. 

I must say, you all took the bait... hook, line and sinker. Thanks for the comedy relief. :rotf:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> At him. Most certainly at him.


After a little research in other forums, I see that "John" is the artist formerly known as "Ho-away". 

Tis all clear to me now... 

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

barfo


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Leave it to John to instill a two page, surely to swell thread dissing the knowledge of Blazer fans.
> 
> I must say, you all took the bait... hook, line and sinker. Thanks for the comedy relief. :rotf:


Classic John for sure.

Didn't you start a thread somewhere with many of the great John quotes of our time?

F!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Classic John for sure.
> ...


Yeah, I deleted it. It was gold though. He was on a roll for a little while. The insults had me dying.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I deleted it. It was gold though. He was on a roll for a little while. The insults had me dying.


Ah. That's a thread that should make a come back ala the Rodney Rogers game. It was a classic for sure.


----------



## BlazersBlazersBlazers (Sep 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 3) *Knowledgeable is knowledeable*. You know you either just "get it" or dont. lol, I would give respect to guys at age 40, which some considered the people with that age as "Old A$$!"



 

You aren't really anything on these boards until John rips on you...Come get me


----------



## rattler-n-rollin (Jun 21, 2004)

*Ive never seen a poster go nuclear*

"and fizzle like john," most guys on here as i changed my online name from sheedtopippen to my new one. ive seen some great posts and insight and great teaseing. 

"but this john is a real winner" he must be crying right now in a
corner whith his vince raptor doll tucked tightly under his arms
and crying " vincesanity, vincesanity, why u go. bad dirty blazers
ill fix them. no more leauge pass for me.

gong gong gong. fifteen minutes of fame is UP 

bye john john


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 6) I love NBA, I want to show my passion to the game, and if someone dislikes that, PM ME!


You're showing your true surface level here, John. You don't respond to PMs :upset:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> Sadly enough, I'll be joining John as a Blazer fan if this trade goes through. I just hope that you can pull it off and get Jason Kidd as well for a championship run.
> 
> However, I am going to be pissed right off if we don't get a couple prospects out of this deal.


Looking forward to having you come aboard if the trade does go through. Personally I think that it puts Portland in the "WIN NOW" window with a nice core of young players in place.

I have no problem with Rose coming along with Carter. I mean with the asking price of a player playing out of position, a player with a bad back, and a backup center that plays once ever 20 games.................talk about a bargin for the Blazers.

Stoudamire / Rose
Carter / Rose
Miles / Rose
Randolph
Ratliff

Rose might make life for Miles hard, but he can play the one, two, and or three so that would be a nice rotation. Maybe Toronto would be crazy enough to throw in Marshall for Patterson and Portland could complete the trifecta. Marshall would be awesome to have and then there wouldn't be a hole behind Randolph. Kinda wish that Portland drafted Al Jefferson now huh?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Daaaa-yyyuuummmm...

You may lose me when Reef goes, but you will pick up John and ACSkywalker ...

Ack!

The Blazer board's future looks grim.

 

Play.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> Daaaa-yyyuuummmm...
> 
> You may lose me when Reef goes, but you will pick up John and ACSkywalker ...
> ...


I don't know how John is going to fit in, we might have to wavie him and you might want to think about resigning during the offseason?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know how John is going to fit in, we might have to wavie him and you might want to think about resigning during the offseason?




That's a good point HOWIE. I mean we don't even know John. Does anyone know if he owns any Pit Bulls? Does he have a license or does he use his trading card for ID?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

John's a legend. A little washed-up, now, perhaps, but still capable of showing off the wizardry that has kept many a BBB.net'er entertained.

Of course, those that take him seriously tend to get angry at him and eventually call him a worthless gimmick. But that won't deter John.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Looking forward to having you come aboard if the trade does go through. Personally I think that it puts Portland in the "WIN NOW" window with a nice core of young players in place.
> ...


Nah, Telfair will be necessary trade bait to reel in Jason Kidd.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah, Telfair will be necessary trade bait to reel in Jason Kidd.


Unless Kidd is still in superstar form when he returns, I don't Portland will be willing to (or need to) give up Telfair.

I don't expect Kidd to be in superstar form. I think he'll be lucky to even be quite good. The surgery he had has severely limited all basketball players who have it.

If he's not a superstar New Jersey will be grateful just to dump his superstar contract.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> John's a legend. A little washed-up, now, perhaps, but still capable of showing off the wizardry that has kept many a BBB.net'er entertained.
> 
> Of course, those that take him seriously tend to get angry at him and eventually call him a worthless gimmick. But that won't deter John.


Did you see him a "POST" around earlier in the day? How was his sentence structure? Did he show any signs of correct usage of smilies during POST around? Does he have problems defending the run on sentence? I guess we'll all see just how great this legend is or isn't as soon as this deal goes down. WE need someone that can take the witt to the hole and slam one down. Should be interesting to see what happens. :grinning:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> Daaaa-yyyuuummmm...
> 
> You may lose me when Reef goes, but you will pick up John and ACSkywalker ...
> ...


This board is ruined now. We might as well all kill ourselves.

Signed,
Mixum


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

Jonh you're welcome to post with us if you please


----------

